# [Kitkat] CM11 Android 4.4 for the Droid X



## Aaahh (Nov 18, 2013)

my lazy metthod:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50826771


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

not needed because there is own thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116553-cyanogenmod-11-unofficial-31414/


----------

